# The Bay Club renovation



## Rodent (Jul 27, 2009)

We stayed at the Bay Club 2bd Villa for a week and Kohala suites for 3 nights this summer for the first time.  There are pros and cons, but we love the spaciousness of the Bay Club Villa but not the dated look of the bathroom.  I’ve read somewhere in this forum about the renovation of the Bay Club.  Does anybody know the extent of the project (ex. change the bathroom tiles only vs. change the whole sink, tub and shower booth, etc.)?


----------



## wmmmmm (Jul 28, 2009)

I wad there a couple of weeks ago and there was a "model" opened for viewing.  It was in building 14.  I didn't have my camera with me and they were only opened that morning (Wednesdays) so I don't have any pictures.  It was not a minor remodeling as everything was replaced.  When finished, I would say it will make the units nicer than the Kahola units because the Bay club units are bigger.  The HGVC rep in the room said they are scheduled to start work mid-2011.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jul 28, 2009)

I just purchased this year, and was told that it will be a major renovation (as opposed to a minor facelift).  That was my thought, that when they are refurbished, due to the size - they will be as nice as (if not nicer) than Kohala.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jul 28, 2009)

i spoke with the resale department and she told me that they have dropped from gold crown status this year.  She said that they will be working very hard to get the status back, thus a huge update to bring it back up to the hilton standard.  This should be really nice, now may be a good time to pick up a resale really cheap before the modernization begins


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> I wad there a couple of weeks ago and there was a "model" opened for viewing.  It was in building 14.



We were just there two weeks ago.  I thought building 14 was part of the Kohola Suites, but I could be wrong.  It looked like a different exterior from the Bay Club and the same as the rest of the Kohala Suites.

I wonder when the rennovation is complete if the Bay Club will also have access to the Hilton pools like the other Hilton properties do.  We didn't view the units at the Koholo Suites or Kingsland, but I prefer the location of the Bay Club.


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 28, 2009)

I just pulled out my resort plan.  Luanne is correct, building 1400 is part of Kahala Suites, aka HGVC Waikoloa.

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Jul 28, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I wonder when the rennovation is complete if the Bay Club will also have access to the Hilton pools like the other Hilton properties do.



My guess would be no, since the Bay Club is not a Hilton built resort and from what I understand many owners of the Bay Club have chosen not to become HGVC members.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jul 29, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> It was in building 14.


Oops.  Sorry.  It was in bldg 9.  Room 911!  Bldg 14 was the sales office.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jul 29, 2009)

It will be fun to see the model when we go in December.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> Oops.  Sorry.  It was in bldg 9.  Room 911!  Bldg 14 was the sales office.



Ahhh, that makes more sense.  We were staying in 913 and it didn't look like 911 was being used.


----------



## Rodent (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> It will be fun to see the model when we go in December.



Please take some photos and share with us!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jul 29, 2009)

Rodent said:


> Please take some photos and share with us!  Thank you in advance.



I'd be glad to if someone doesn't beat me to it.  Anyone going before December?


----------



## endojmm (Aug 14, 2009)

I am currently at the Bay Club and attended the owners mtg on Wednesday.  What we were told was that the remodeling will begin next year in June.  The first building will be #10.  They expect the whole project to be completed in 9 months.  There is a model in building 10 which we had a chance to see.  I took some pictures that I will be glad to email to anyone who is interested.  Send request to faze72112@mypacks.net.


----------



## nonutrix (Aug 14, 2009)

I think a lot of us would like to see the pictures.  Would you be willing to post them?

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## endojmm (Aug 14, 2009)

I would be glad to post them if someone would tell me how.  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2009)

endojmm said:


> I would be glad to post them if someone would tell me how.  I can't figure it out.



The information can be found in this sticky:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97157


----------



## endojmm (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  The pics are posted at http://s675.photobucket.com/albums/vv114/Endojmm/.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 15, 2009)

endojmm said:


> Thanks for the help.  The pics are posted at http://s675.photobucket.com/albums/vv114/Endojmm/.



Thanks for sharing....


----------



## nonutrix (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing!  After looking at these pictures, I think the Bay Club is going to be a WOW!!!  These interiors are beautiful and certainly comparably fitted to the HGVC Waikoloa units.  When the renovations are completed, it might be a hard decision which to reserve.

BTW, does the Bay Club have a washer and dryer in each unit?

Thanks again,

nonutrix


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Aug 15, 2009)

*Washer/dryer*

I am pretty sure they do have a washer and dryer in each unit...

And yes - the units do look wonderful!  Can't wait...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## endojmm (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got back from two weeks at the Bay Club.  The place is looking great.  They are doing a very good job of keeping it up.  The pool furniture is all new.  The signage has been redone and looks much better.  The bathrooms at the pool at bldg. #4 have been completely redone and are first class.  Also they were in the process of painting and updating the covered area by the pool.  The plan is to have the pool bar open by Oct 1st.  Hilton will actually be running it this time since they have had such a problem getting an outside vendor to run the concession. The Bay Club resale office if gone and the plan is to use that space for the computers and an exchange book library and members lounge.  The ponds are still a problem and they have a project planned to completely redo the filtration system to make it salt water based.  Hopefully this will get rid of the suds and the water will be crystal clear.  This year they have begun a policy to allow access for guests to the pools at the Hilton.  The cost is $85 a day for a family of four.  Seems expensive until you compare it to what it cost to take a family of four on a tour for the day.  Needless to say, both my wife and I were impressed by what we saw and the level of service we enjoyed.


----------



## Rodent (Aug 16, 2009)

endojmm, thank you for your report and the photos.  I can't wait to stay at the Bay Club after the renovation!


----------



## Elsie Mae (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
I am glad I own at the Bay Club. I always been very happy with it but now I am overjoyed.


----------



## dasty10 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Assessment*

I am a newbie here pls forgive me if this has been answered before. All these renovations will lead to huge assessments , right? 

I have just bought a unit here and am getting worried.

Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2009)

They have good reserves.  My guess is that there will be a SA but I don't expect it to be huge.  

How much was the Flamingo's recent SA for a whole interior redo?  I looked it up and it was about $260 spread out over 3 years.

They have not announced any $$$ but they have announced the plan to have a major update on the units.


----------



## endojmm (Aug 20, 2009)

Properties that are well managed, plan and budget years in advance for periodic renovations like this.  The money for this should not require any significant new assessments if Bay Club and Hilton have been doing their job.


----------



## dasty10 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats a huge relief. Thanks for the prompt replies. Great forum here.


----------



## dasty10 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can I get a HGVC membership (by paying the $399 fee) if I buy resale at the Bay Club? I have heard some of the affiliated resorts do not allow HGVC membership on resale. 

Not sure if I am asking this in the correct thread? But since there are a lot of Bay Club owners here, any help would be highly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 20, 2009)

dasty10 said:


> Can I get a HGVC membership (by paying the $399 fee) if I buy resale at the Bay Club? I have heard some of the affiliated resorts do not allow HGVC membership on resale.
> 
> Not sure if I am asking this in the correct thread? But since there are a lot of Bay Club owners here, any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks.



Yes Bay Club via a resale purchase allows you to join for the $399 fee.


----------



## dasty10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Yes Bay Club via a resale purchase allows you to join for the $399 fee.



Thanks Sandy


----------



## chum94555 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does this mean annual dues will go up after renovation? any idea?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2009)

duplicate sorry


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2009)

chum94555 said:


> Does this mean annual dues will go up after renovation? any idea?


With inflation, but it should NOT be more all of a sudden now that a reno was done.  We should start replacing the reserve funds agaie, maybe a slight increase in the reserves.  We still have electric, housekeeping, etc. We might has rising costs the same as if we never did a reno.

I think the only time you should have a major increase in costs in when you now support and find amenties that you did not before. New Pool, Golf course, New Club house, etc.

I don't think a reno should dramatically change any costs, outside of the norm increase


----------

